# Naomi Appreciation Thread - Feel The Glow



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

Great post dude!


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

I always preferred Cameron over Naomi.


































But as the Funkettes, I liked both... They should have never split the Funkettes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

They both sucked, current GOAT :lol. Thanks for the laugh. f


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

For a Naomi appreciation post, a disappointing lack of the, uhh, rear view.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

OP where are the ass shots "Where dey at doe"? 

You made a thread with no target audience, the IWC doesn't respect her talent, white guys don't find her attractive and black dudes just want to see the booty pics which are few and far between.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

I think she's a real dime.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

No booty GIFs? This is madness!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

:trips5 So glad she is back on my TV screen.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



N7 Spectre said:


> How has there been no Naomi support thread up until now? :shrug


Too much melanin in her skin. I hate bringing race into this but let's not ignore the giant elephant in the room. If she was several shades lighter like a Sasha she'd have a better shot.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

Definitely the female wrestler I find the most attractive. That Uso's a lucky motherfucker.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

LAWD HAVE MERCY!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

What always aggravates me is those cornball ass Uso brothers lol. She's fine tho. Definitely can get it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*










LAWD have mercy! :sodone


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



DX-Superkick said:


> LAWD HAVE MERCY!



I second this lawd have mercy


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

Naomi is a total fox


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

They missed out on not putting her with New Day. That Booty O.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

    




:done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*













































I see you Naomi


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

I mean this in the best way possible, that entrance tonight was the most interested I've ever been in her.

She's absolutely got the athleticism to wow a crowd but it hasn't often translated into actually putting a match together. I'd welcome her getting a good push if she's improved in that area, and like I've said with the other girls, there's probably no better way for a woman in WWE to improve in the ring than working house show tours against and/or alongside Natalya and Becky. 

I'll be looking forward to what Naomi can bust out at Summerslam for sure though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



Cashmere said:


> I see you Naomi


Slayomi put in work.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

          

Damn :trips5 the third and fourth pics.

:Tripslick


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

I am glad to see this thread is alive


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

She defintiely is fire, doesn't get enough credit in the looks department. Plus she know what she doing :datass


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

Remember when Aksuna busted her eye socket shortly before she was *going to win* the divas title? (rumored outcome but who knows)


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*










:watson


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



Genking48 said:


> :watson


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

           

Also a larger version of this pic


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

Always underrated, even back on NXT.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

^ I don't even remember her ever being on NXT...

I remember her in FCW though, and being FCW Divas Champion. I also remember (amongst the few people who watched FCW, compared to how many watch NXT today) that back then she was widely regarded as a little green but hugely promising overall.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



Crasp said:


> ^ I don't even remember her ever being on NXT...
> 
> I remember her in FCW though, and being FCW Divas Champion. I also remember (amongst the few people who watched FCW, compared to how many watch NXT today) that back then she was widely regarded as a little green but hugely promising overall.


She was on the SyFy version of the show. I wanna say it was season 3 with AJ, Kaitlyn and Catrina/Maxine. She was by far the stand out on the show and made it to the finals but lost out to Kaitlyn.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*

It just occurred to me, if she ever becomes Woman's Champion, her side plates would be sick! I can just see them glowing with her entrance


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



Deoxys said:


> It just occurred to me, if she ever becomes Woman's Champion, her side plates would be sick! I can just see them glowing with her entrance


But what would they be?

ASSES!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

december_blue said:


>



Yes Lord [emoji57]


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet mother of god.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Naomi Appreciation Thread - She's Amazing*



Dobbizzle said:


> That Uso's a lucky motherfucker.


Yes. Wifed her up real quick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

That above pic is :bow

Also Naomi has a new roster pic :clap



Girl just keeps getting better by the day.

Edit:

Some more pics.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I bet this is how Naomi showers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs4n_eowhQU


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

im quickly becoming a fan of her in ring work.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I am a big fan of Naomi! *


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I like the idea behind her character and her entrance is unique, but when they constantly bring up that she is the greatest athlete on Smackdown, I need to see something. She needs to use some acrobatic gymnastic moves that make her feel authentic and athletically superior. They need to be well-execued. Those half bend kicks make her look like a funny scrub. Yes it is sort of energetic, but it just looks lame compared to somebody like Asuka throwing those kicks. It would look much better, if she just hit three well executed quick dropkicks in a row. Or a straight kick to the leg, another to the mid-section and then the head kick. Just a sequence that really makes me believe that she is athletically superior.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

That's one thick ass!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Just made some Naomi gifs from the christmas shoot.


























All in one










Small version










She is so damn pretty <3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Just realised WrestleMania 33 is in Naomi's hometown, hoping she brings the Glow and walks out Womens Champion at Mania. :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jackbox (Sep 5, 2016)

she's gonna make a great women's Champ. and when she finally meets Charlotte in the ring it's gonna be a great match.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

That kick to the head though :mark:


















Props to Alexa for selling it so well :clap

Mickie's reaction made me laugh as well.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Her bookshelf during that contract signing...


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

She is so damn fine.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Decided to treat myself to a few shirts on WWE Shop, one Naomi shirt, and two Sasha shirts I'll be wearing this when I watch Elimination Chamber.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Can't wait when she drops it on March 1st


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Can't wait when she drops it on March 1st


Don't worry your princess Alexa Bliss will get the title back soon...:booklel


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Versatile said:


> Don't worry your princess Alexa Bliss will get the title back soon...:booklel


See that is where your wrong I am fine with Bliss dropping it but the Naomi thing felt so forced. 
(And yes Queen Bliss will probably win it back on that listed date)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally a black bitch is champ. Naomi is cool as a muthafucka too. About time she won. Hell yeah.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

all hail the champ!!! :grin2:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She won!










Read it and weep.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

She better damn well get glow-in-the-dark side plates.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

nyelator said:


> *See that is where your wrong I am fine with Bliss dropping it but the Naomi thing felt so forced*.
> (And yes Queen Bliss will probably win it back on that listed date)


Why because it's Black History Month?...

Never mind the fact the every time Naomi was about to get a push she had the rug pulled up from under her, Naomi worked hard to get to where she's at now and I'm proud of her for not quitting and walking away from wrestling.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> Finally a black bitch is champ. Naomi is cool as a muthafucka too. About time she won. Hell yeah.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Versatile said:


> Why because it Black History Month?...
> 
> Never mind the fact the every time Naomi was about to get a push she had the rug pulled up from under her, Naomi worked her to get to where she at now and I'm proud of her for not quitting and walking away from wrestling.


You must be dumb Alexa coming off a 4 month feud drops it in a two week one?And sure add your answer as well (as well as Mania is in her hometown) Anyway she is not holding it longer than the first two reigns


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Not a Naomi fan but in what way does Alexa bliss deserve the belt over her? Smack down is extremely thin on women stars right now, it's basically Nikki and to a lesser extent becky. By the year end everyone on that roster will have held that belt. Naomi has been in the company for years and is on their divas show, judging by the lack of stars on that smack down roster it makes sense she would hold it.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

N7 Spectre said:


> Props to Alexa for selling it so well
> 
> Mickie's reaction made me laugh as well.


How does Alexa get kicked and turn INTO the force? Mickie's probably laughing at how bad it looked.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

I think because some stupid part of WWE-style is always making sure to face the cameras (despite how many times they can fuck up in the back), logic be damned. Because clearly, if we don't see her face, how can we know it hurt?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It was nice to see Naomi win. She's a very underrated performer. I hope that she has a strong reign as champion.

here's a few pics that have probably been posted before but I like them


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


She's a redbone fam, there's a difference :mj

Besides Naomi, I don't think it's been a chocolate champ since Jazz :done


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> She's a redbone fam, there's a difference :mj
> 
> Besides Naomi, I don't think it's been a chocolate champ since Jazz :done


Alicia Fox was divas champ for 2 months.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Alicia Fox was divas champ for 2 months.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Oh shit. I forgot about her :done


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Papa Hunter cares about all these girls.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> Papa Hunter cares about all these girls.


i like that. :grin2:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I hope she isn't hurt too badly. The last thing WWE needs is more people injured.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> How does Alexa get kicked and turn INTO the force? Mickie's probably laughing at how bad it looked.


I don't know maybe the table and Mickie being in the way and because of that the only way to really sell that kick the way she did was to fall the way she did....


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

JC00 said:


> I don't know maybe the table and Mickie being in the way and because of that the only way to really sell that kick the way she did was to fall the way she did....


All she had to do was just spin the opposite direction or angle herself to fall behind Mickie, but then she wouldn't be facing the camera and that's so god damn important to WWE apparently.
:eyeroll


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> All she had to do was just spin the opposite direction or angle herself to fall behind Mickie, but then she wouldn't be facing the camera and that's so god damn important to WWE apparently.
> :eyeroll


It was awkward, but no more awkward than when Peyton Royce did the same thing at Takeover. 

If she had angled herself to fall behind Mickie it would have looked just as awkward because it still isn't the direction the kick hit her at. It would have looked like an egregious oversell

The WWE is all about faces on camera, just watch how people like Nia go for finishing pins nowadays.

BTW why are we discussing Alexa taking a bump in a Naomi thread?

To bring this around to the right person Naomi delivered that kick beautifully.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It was awkward, but no more awkward than when Peyton Royce did the same thing at Takeover.
> 
> The WWE is about face on camera just watch how people like Nia go for finishing pins nowadays.


I get that it's how WWE does things nowadays, but it's just one of the little things that bug me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> I get that it's how WWE does things nowadays, but it's just one of the little things that bug me.


I think that it is ridiculous as well. In this particular instance I don't see a better option. Maybe Naomi could have delivered the kick with her other leg.

Actually probably not because she would have need to lift her leg up and over the middle of the table. It was a poorly planned spot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

roud roud roud


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So Naomi got injured? When did this happen?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think that it is ridiculous as well. In this particular instance I don't see a better option. Maybe Naomi could have delivered the kick with her other leg.
> 
> Actually probably not because she would have need to lift her leg up and over the middle of the table. It was a poorly planned spot.


That and she ran the risk of hitting Becky. Like you said it was poorly planned. I get that they wanted it to end in a fight, but I dunno if this was the best way to go about it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She should have just slapped her.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

AllenNoah said:


> That and she ran the risk of hitting Becky. Like you said it was poorly planned. I get that they wanted it to end in a fight, but I dunno if this was the best way to go about it.


I think that sometimes they need to keep these type of brawl/fight segments simple. This particular one looked very amateur especially due to the precariousness of every detail and how one thing could have had serious repercussions. The was no way to make that part work properly.

It seems that we have covered all the scenarios that still involve the kick which I'm sure was designed to emphasize Naomi's complete athleticism.

I think that all involved are lucky in went down somewhat smoothly despite the awkwardness of the final product.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

a couple random photos from WWE shoots


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She looked amazing, pun intended.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

N7 Spectre said:


> She looked amazing, pun intended.


INDEED!! That's what a Champ looks like! :done


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

a few randoms from before WWE. I think one is from an FCW shoot. Sorry if they have been posted before I am too lazy to go through the whole thread to check.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Shame she got injured I was looking forward to seeing what she could do as champion.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


>


And there are people who don't find her attractive. I don't know what is wrong with them.

BTW she looks awesome in the gifs


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


DAMN!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

I just hope AS SOON AS SHE COMES BACK, they put the title back on her


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

She's way hotter than the overrated Sasha Banks and yeah Cameron was something else


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy to see Naomi back on time for Mania, I'll defo be rooting for her on Sunday.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


#FeelTheGlow :grin2:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Glad she is back.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Redesign
Rebuild
Reclaim
GLOW


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

One thing I learned tonight: next to Naomi's ass, Alexa's looks amateurish.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Loving her new submission move.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Naomi has been on a hot streak lately! I'm happy for her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm so glad they moved Alexa Bliss to Raw because I was getting mad with the way Alexa Bliss fans where disrespecting Naomi when she won the title.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Versatile said:


> I'm so glad they moved Alexa Bliss to Raw because I was getting mad with the way Alexa Bliss fans where disrespecting Naomi when she won the title.


Their was a good reason for that though.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Their was a good reason for that though.


Their really wasn't just people being salty for no reason.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Bigger version of this:










I envy the Uso that is married to her.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes lawd


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

She's such a babe!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, not only does Naomi have the glutes, she's got the abs too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

can't speak about post match, but during the match, I thought Naomi sold pretty damn well. As for those beach pics kada 

kada girl said she took them herself too.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

There's nothing to appreciate lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

The longest reiging SmackDown Womens Champion, 17 more days until longest number of combined reigns as Champ.

:clap


























:banderas

inb4shortestreign


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Received my Naomi Staramba 3D figurine, defo looks better in person, could use more detail in the face, overall though I'm defo inclined to buy more of them, will get Alexa Bliss next unless they bring out a Sasha one.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Great ass and probably nice hole. I'm more interested in leaving my glaze that feeling the glow though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Moar! I demand moar!

She deserves more appreciation.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Naomi would be a great kisser.Her lips are so big lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

All kinds of perfect and growing into a well rounded performer by our very eyes


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

MEOW MEOW!

Fuck I hate Naomi


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> MEOW MEOW!
> 
> Fuck I hate Naomi


Why view a *Naomi appreciation* thread then?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ClauDee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

Naomi is a sexy Hershey bar.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with That Bitch!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Bayley and Mercedes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with CJ and Renee


----------

